# Swedish letters (sÃƒÂ¸lved)



## DemoDoG (Jun 9, 2010)

*Swedish letters (sÃ¸lved)*

Hi!

I have trouble setting up the swedish letters Ã¥,Ã¤,Ã¶. I am using the Swedish ISO as keyboard in sysinstall and I managed to get the right keyboard setup in X by setting policy for hal in the file 10-x11-input.fdi.
The only thing is that Ã¥Ã¤Ã¶ wont work at all. Do I need setup something in home profile or .cshrc?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 9, 2010)

Did you have a look at Chapter 23 Localization - I18N/L10N Usage and Setup?


----------



## DemoDoG (Jun 9, 2010)

thanx it helped


----------



## Beastie (Jun 9, 2010)

Or you can setup a compose key.

```
compose > o > a = Ã¥
compose > " > a = Ã¤
compose > " > o = Ã¶
```


----------

